# AD333 vs TriSpeed



## One Planer (Jan 8, 2012)

Looking into trying the Srixon Trispeed as I currently play the AD333. Main reason looking for a little more spin around greens and more short game control.

Looking on the Srixon website they have a break down of the various ball attributes. 

AD333







Trispeed







These stats look very, very similar. So, I'm looking at real world experiance of folk on here that have used both. Does the Trispeed offer any more control around the greens over the AD333.

Thanks in advance :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Jan 8, 2012)

I think it does.
From my limited experience of the Tri-speed it is extremely soft feeling and does perform well around the greens.
To me, the AD333, while a decent all-round ball, doesn't feel much better than a Warbird ie pretty hard...
I reckon the Trispeed is the better ball.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Imurg.

Ideally, I suppose I'm after a ball that goes like the AD333 off the tee and just spins a little more around the green. Looking at the stats, I was hoping this was the case with the Trispeed playing like the AD333 but with a softer cover.

I'm going to try and find somewhere that that sells individual sleeves and try them out.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds like your after a dx3


----------



## One Planer (Jan 9, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Sounds like your after a dx3
		
Click to expand...

You think that'll fit what I'm looking for OS?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 9, 2012)

honestly yes, basically my understanding of wilson balls is

DX2 - 2 piece ball aimed at the AD333 market, feels a little softer that the AD333 although goes just as well, only downside is the outer cover is a big soft and can scuff up, but it generate plenty of feel around the greens

DX3, 3 piece ball, just below prov1 in terms of construction, doesnt quite spin as much but is pretty dam close, like the dx3 has a super soft coating for plenty of short game feel

FG tour - 3 piece again but is basically a pro v without the price tag, 

i tend to use ad333 through the winter or softer months for a bit more carry, and swap over to dx3's just as things firm up and you want that bit more bite. if you shop arround you should be able to get dx2 or 3's for around 30-35 for 3 doz... so less than a Â£1.00 a ball. think i paid Â£30 for 3doz last time i stocked up.

I tend to buy my srixons in teh summer when everyone wants a soft ball, and my dx3's in teh winter when everyone wants a hard ball. get better rates that way


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 9, 2012)

Heard nothing but good things about the DX3's. 

I'm giving the Bridgestone "Amateur" tour balls (the RX range) a bash for the summer. Got two dozen for Christmas, so If I can't get one with them, I'll be looking for a swap!


----------



## DavidO (Jan 9, 2012)

I am no expert, but I played the TriSpeeds in September. I loved them. I'm playing the AD333s at the moment on our winter course.

I plan to move to the TriSpeeds when the full course re-opens and weather improves!!


----------



## DavidO (Jan 9, 2012)

Direct Golf as selling 12 TriSpeeds for Â£20 just now!!!

Got some today...


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 9, 2012)

What about Srixon Soft Feel


----------



## DavidO (Jan 9, 2012)

I've some Soft Feel as well, but last time I played them, I didn't get on with them...

Obviously it wasn't my fault for playing 'iffy', so they got the blame!!

I did prefer the 'feel' of the AD333s!!


----------



## One Planer (Jan 10, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			What about Srixon Soft Feel
		
Click to expand...


Could be worth a pop, but I thought these we similar to the AD333 (Cover), but better suited to a slower swing speed?


----------

